
Turris Omnia – Ultimate ARM OpenWrt Router - elnappo
https://omnia.turris.cz/en/
======
elnappo
They also have an open DSL modem and two previous versions of their router
(Turris 1.0/1.1).[0]

[0] [https://www.turris.cz/en/hardware](https://www.turris.cz/en/hardware)

